# switch from  arimidex to aromasin?



## ROCK STEADY (Feb 14, 2011)

Im in the middle of my first cycle 5oo mg. test cyp.per week. I have arimidex from cem. But it looks like i wont have enough to run through pct so i was thinking of switching to aromasin from cem.Would this be ok ./ or should I just stick to arimidex. I have my clomid on hand for pct already. Thanks..


----------



## cutright (Feb 15, 2011)

You can switch...I like Aromasin for pct anyway...no rebound estrogen when you come off...good luck bro!


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool, Thanks for the info. I will be ordering soon...


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 16, 2011)

the liquid exemestane is very good, I like it better than adex, stronger imo.


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 18, 2011)

freakinhuge said:


> the liquid exemestane is very good, I like it better than adex, stronger imo.



Exemestane=Aromasin,Adex is stronger than Aromasin but it isn't necessarily a good thing,Arimidex is so supressive that it can hinder your gains,to make it short,a little estrogen is better than non at all!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 18, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> Exemestane=Aromasin,Adex is stronger than Aromasin but it isn't necessarily a good thing,Arimidex is so supressive that it can hinder your gains,to make it short,a little estrogen is better than non at all!


 
I could very well be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Adex is actually weaker than Aromasin.  A comparison or 50% to 85% estro control...the higher being with aromasin use.


----------



## G3 (Feb 20, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> Exemestane=Aromasin,Adex is stronger than Aromasin but it isn't necessarily a good thing,Arimidex is so supressive that it can hinder your gains,to make it short,a little estrogen is better than non at all!


 


DaBeast25 said:


> I could very well be wrong, but I'm pretty sure Adex is actually weaker than Aromasin. A comparison or 50% to 85% estro control...the higher being with aromasin use.


 

I think you're both right as it takes LESS adex to supress estrogen than the same dose of Aromasin. But, that being said, you get no rebound with Aromasin iirc.


----------

